# Mucous and blood... Kinda scared.



## suspense (May 27, 2009)

Hello, this is the first time I have posted on here. Anyway, last week I was really constipated I think from some strong cheese and too much alcohol and decided to take an over the counter stool softener. It gave me diarrhea which was a welcome sign. Later in that day I had to fart and some clear gelly like liquid came out (which I know is mucous). There were some small streaks of light red blood in it. I haven't been constipated sense then or had blood or mucous, but I am still quite paranoid. I have read somethings that say that it can happen with constipation. What do you think I should do? I am kinda scared to go to the doctor.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It _is_ kinda common for that to happen after a bout of constipation. I wouldn't worry.BTW if the stool softener has a laxative in it ... yeah it can give you D. There are stool softeners on the market that do not contain any laxative agent. So you might want to look and see which kind you have and adjust as necessary.If this continues though I would see the Dr.I wouldn't ever though be afraid to go to the Dr. They are there to help & guide us. They have seen it all so no need to feel badly about going in for a visit. All the bestBQ


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

I wouldnt be too worried if this is the first time youve had blood in your mucous, or if its just a small amount. if you notice it more or everytime you go then defintly go to the doctors. If you have piles or anything they may bleed.


----------



## suspense (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Are my symptoms a sign of IBS?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Suspense you would have to have repeated instances of this over at least a 6 month time frame before they would even consider it IBS.It sounds like you ate something that didn't sit well with your system and that's all. I wouldn't worry about it one bit.We all have mucous in our colons and some folks see more of it when their systems are irritated. But there would have to be a pattern of irritation over a period of time for it to be IBS. OK?All the bestBQ


----------

